# 01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010



## Altea 1.9TDI (May 30, 2012)

Hi Guys, 
I need someone who knows what is that mean...pls help!!!!!! 

Address 01: Engine Labels: 03G-906-016-BKC.lbl 
Part No SW: 03G 906 016 DH HW: 028 101 186 4 
Component: R4 1,9L EDC G000SG 6093 
Revision: 12345678 Serial number: SEZ7Z0D2618193 
Coding: 0050071 
Shop #: WSC 00221 464 06852 
VCID: 6CDDB5144F90E8E 
1 Fault Found: 
18104 - Powertrain Data Bus 
P1696 - 000 - Implausible Message from Steering Column Controller 
Freeze Frame: 
RPM: 882 /min 
Torque: 30.0 Nm 
Speed: 0.0 km/h 
Load: 0.0 % 
Voltage: 14.06 V 
Bin. Bits: 11001000 
Bin. Bits: 00000000 
(no units): 1.0 
Readiness: 0 0 1 1 1


----------



## anniesong (Jun 12, 2012)

*hey*

It’s hard to find sharp people on this topic, I have the same problem with you.eace:


----------



## Dy1bulldog24 (Jun 26, 2012)

*Possible idea that may work?*

From what I found on the net it seems to be either u have a prob with your cruise-control (or in case u dont have 1) probs with the steering column position sensor. 

here is a tread that give more detail 
( http://uk-mkivs.net/forums/p/470866/3232532.aspx ) 

Hope this helps


----------

